# Orange Krate!  Real or Repop?



## Crazy8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm hoping to get this one this week.  This is the bike I had when I was a kid, so it's important that it's real.  He hasn't given me a price yet, so what do you guys think value would be?


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like the real deal maybe a 69 , what is the serial # and where is it located ?


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> Looks like the real deal maybe a 69 , what is the serial # and where is it located ?





Don't have all that info yet.  Location is a secret until the bike is mine!  When I get the serial # I'll post it.  Just going through the beginning stages at this point.  Just waiting to see what the price is before I go any further.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> Looks like the real deal maybe a 69 , what is the serial # and where is it located ?





He was asking $1000.  Told him I'm willing to pay $500.  We'll see.  He says it's a '69 too.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 23, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Don't have all that info yet.  Location is a secret until the bike is mine!  When I get the serial # I'll post it.  Just going through the beginning stages at this point.  Just waiting to see what the price is before I go any further.




I meant location of the serial #.....go to eBay's sold listings on Schwinn orange krate and then decide for yourself where you want to be on it .......


----------



## stoney (Sep 23, 2013)

That's the real deal. Pics are kind of small but looks decent, just dirty. If it will clean up pretty nice, I would think you can't get hurt at around $600-$650. Without seeing the serial number I think it's newer than '69. I believe '69's had the wider handlebars along with '68's. Also the shifter looks newer than '69, if it has a bend in it it is. 1968/1969 had straight shifters I think.I think starting in 1970 they went with the narrow handlebars. Don't take my ideas as gospel--but I'm pretty sure I'm correct. Good luck with it.


----------



## stoney (Sep 23, 2013)

stoney said:


> That's the real deal. Pics are kind of small but looks decent, just dirty. If it will clean up pretty nice, I would think you can't get hurt at around $600-$650. Without seeing the serial number I think it's newer than '69. I believe '69's had the wider handlebars along with '68's. Also the shifter looks newer than '69, if it has a bend in it it is. 1968/1969 had straight shifters I think.I think starting in 1970 they went with the narrow handlebars. Don't take my ideas as gospel--but I'm pretty sure I'm correct. Good luck with it.




From the angle of the pics the handlebars look like the narrow ones.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 23, 2013)

Stoney , your right it has to be at least a 70-73 with the bars and the shifter . 
Another note , original parts are high so check tires ect. and adjust price accordingly.
    Have Fun , Lee


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 24, 2013)

*Orange*

the orange crate is a 1971 that is the year those pedals were used and before the disc brake came out the condition of the bike looks quite nice should be well worth the $1,000. If you can get it for less that would be better.  it appears it has all the original parts even the original rear tire which has the white letters. Seat looks awesome which is huge!  Buy a repop Seat if your gonna ride it though.  out of the orange crates the 70 and 71 are the least desirable however the condition of this bike in the original finish is very nice.


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 24, 2013)

If he posts it on Ebay he could get that amount. Staging is everything. He needs to fill the tires, straighten out the handlebars and give it a good bath. With some nice snap shots he could easily make $1000. Is that paint original or was it repainted? It looks too nice to be original. If it is original paint with only minor scratches he will definitely get over $1000 for it. If I was him I wouldn't accept any offer under $900.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks real clean. Def newer than '69...at least the shifter and bars say so. I agree with the others, if the paint is original and is as good as it looks, it's probably worth the $1000 mark. But yeah, cheaper is always better.


----------

